# indexing tool for a shopsmith



## wooden5 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been reading how to rout flutes and reeds on turnings. I own a shopsmith and I am wondering if it is possible to put an indexing control on the lathe of this machine. Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

wooden5 said:


> I have been reading how to rout flutes and reeds on turnings. I own a shopsmith and I am wondering if it is possible to put an indexing control on the lathe of this machine. Thank you.


Sorry, can't help you with the Shopsmith, N/A.

But. welcome to the forum..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I'm sure someone has done it, you may want to check the link out below.

Shopsmith Forums - Powered by vBulletin

========


wooden5 said:


> I have been reading how to rout flutes and reeds on turnings. I own a shopsmith and I am wondering if it is possible to put an indexing control on the lathe of this machine. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello wooden5. Welcome to the forums.


----------

